# Ghost shrimp / tank mates



## jakemyster44

I have a 10g aquarium set up with 15 ghost shrimp, and a fair amount of plants. I plan to breed the shrimp. I am wondering if (and what species) any fish can be added to the tank, without any detrimental effects to the breeding/raising process? Maybe even something like a few Cory catfish? Thanks!


----------



## julem35

When i had ghost shrimp i had some guppies in with them, but i had never tried to breed my shrimp. Good luck to you!! I also had a few neon tetras that didnt seem to bother the shrimp.


----------



## BettaFriend

I've had GS in with the Lemon Tetras I am QT in a 10g. You know those Lemons have ran into him (or at least I do) in a small tank like a 10g. Neither one of my GS have any intennae damage or any of any other kind.

Also with the obvious, Albino Corys.


----------



## Corwin

If your just keeping them you can keep them with other small fish such as guppies and some tetras. However if your breeding them your going to want to keep them on their own as fish can and will eat the infants.

I also recomend you place a sponge over the intake of your filter as it will eat the babies without it. As well as highly recomending you pick up some aquarium plants, they will need them for food and shelter so get something like hornwort or java moss.


----------

